# MagicJack's next act: disappearing cell phone fees



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

MagicJack's next act: disappearing cell phone fees.

Nice! The only thing I don't like about Magic Jack is that it requires 24/7 uptime for a PC.

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

This will attract more lawsuits than flies to ......


.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

lotuseclat79 said:


> MagicJack's next act: disappearing cell phone fees.
> 
> *Nice! The only thing I don't like about Magic Jack is that it requires 24/7 uptime for a PC.*
> 
> -- Tom


That is not exactly true. To use it or to receive a call in real time, the answer is yes, the PC must be on. If it is off, you of course, cannot make a call, but incoming will go to voice mail. For someone that has little use for a land or other line and still wants one, you can't beat the price of MJ. Can't say I'm super impressed with the quality of service (I have a friend that uses it), but, if not for my home office business, that would be my choice for service as long as I had high speed internet.

Magic Jack is really for the person whose world doesn't revolve around a telephone call or care whether s/he gets/misses a phone call or not.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get the Ooma phone.
http://www.ooma.com/


----------

